# Where'd he screw up? - Clutching Related



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys Im here for my buddy with his cat again,

07 700 EFI (not H1)
Motor ported/polished - HMF exuast
Primary clutch sent to AirDam for Stage 1, 2. Which was machine the face, cut the plate that holds the rollers in, and shorten the shaft between plates.
EPI Mudder Kit (20gram rollers, wet clutch springs, yellow secondary spring)

He just got his clutch kit put in and with the wheeler off the ground, he started it to check the engagement rpms. Belt starts to move somwhere in the neighbor hood of 3000RPMS, and Its somewhere in the neighbor hood of 3700 before the primary starts to close together, and close to 4500 before the back tires start to move.

This just seem outragously high. What is wrong or is anything wrong.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Somethings definitely not right - get with Adam and he'll sort ya out.


----------

